# Mason's S Patent Jar



## LC (Jul 25, 2007)

Would appreciate it if anyone could tell me what the letter *S* stands for on the front of this quart Mason's Jar ? Thanks much in advance, L C


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 25, 2007)

just a guess...Swazee Glass Company , normally they used the SGC monogram so it may be something else.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey LC, They come with different letters on them so they are probably just a production run # for QC.


----------



## sldavis (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll Take a guess .With the maltese cross on the jar wasn't it made by Hero Glass works out of Philly.Could the S be another plant.The jars also come with a N on them.Thanks Clinton


----------



## georgeoj (Jul 25, 2007)

The letter or number on the front of the 1858 Masons is a mould number. All of the letters A-Z and a great many numbers, including Roman Numerals, are found on these jars. In most cases, the jars will not have a mould number on the base when one appears on the front.


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2007)

I do not remember seeing one with he letter on the front of the jar that way, on the bottom yes, but not on the face of the jar. Thanks for the info, L C


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input GuntherHess.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 26, 2007)

Lou,
    I've seen in the "Red Book" diferent lettered Mason's but not with the "Maltese Cross". That doesn't mean they are rare but just that I haven't had the need to look one up yet. Maybe my brother, CraigC90 can answer your question or Bob Clay. Bob's the Jar man on this site. I he'll give you a straight answer.

 Nice Jar By The Way


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2007)

I have not seen many of them in this area over the years Zane, not meaning they are not common in other areas. Most all the ones with the maltease on them around this area never have a letter on the face like that.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 26, 2007)

I think the book price on quite a bit of the really scarce fruit jars is low on average. I'll get you a redbook price shortly if nobody beats me to it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone seen it in RB9. I can't find it in 8, at least not with just the 1858. I will say I often miss a lot in the sea of Masons though.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 26, 2007)

This jar is in Redbook as #1949.  Contrary to what's mentioned above, it only comes with the funky cross and the letter S.  The only variation is without the cross.  Redbook lists at $10 to $15 in aqua.  According to Dick Roller's Standard Reference, the manufacturer is unknown.


----------



## sldavis (Jul 26, 2007)

Would the cross not make it  a Hero Jar or did other companies use that trademark? I would like to correct myself my jar with the "N" does not have the cross.I also have one of the "S" crosses in sky blue with a ground top.I'll post a pic later.Clinton


----------



## bobclay (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi all,

 Tammy is correct here...the maker of this jar is not positively known. If you'll notice, although the symbol appears to be a Hero Maltese cross (used by the Hero Glass Company of Philly after 1882) is doesn't look the same as the crosses seen on the Hero jars. There is another example that has this oddly shaped cross above Mason's and the CFJCo monogram below it. (RB9 #1948) And the "shield" referred to on many 1858s is actually shaped like a shield. The term "hourglass" found on the reverse of some 1858s is where the old Hero Glass Works monogram (HGW) was peened out of the mould.

 I don't have a clue who made the jar, but doubt very seriously if it was the Hero Glass Company because of the lack of the PAT NOV 26, 67 base embossing, found on other Hero 1858s.

 Hope that helps some!  )

 Bob


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks much Bob, I always appreciate people when they try to pound some knowledge into this hard head of mine!


----------



## bobclay (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi LC and everyone else,

 Ours is a hobby where we are all continually learning more. Most of what I know today about jars was passed down to me by several great mentors over the years. All I try to do is return the favor by passing on to others what little I've gleaned. It is a continual learning process for everyone.

 And when you've been at it for several decades, you'll find that jar and bottle people are usually more than willing to share their expertise with fellow collectors. Many hobbies and hobbyists are not as open with their knowledge as "glassies"!  []

 Bob


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

I am still truly amazed every time I view the fruit jars that Hoosierjars lists on eBay Bob. They are just simply beautiful, and the crudeness of some of them blows me away! I never realized how much in the dark I was concerning the old fruit jars. But it is still a mystery to me why I had never seen any of them around here years ago when I was pretty much constantly on the look for bottles and jars.[/align]


----------

